# darn dad's being cheap!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i showed him all the equipment i needed on northwest packgoats website and he wont buy it! i have the money to buy it but not the credit card/etc. required for buying things online.
he wants to make my own... which is great but he wont becuase he, well, isnt very good at finishing projects. so i wont ever get anything...

WHAT TO DO????


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

You do not need any pack gear until the goats
are 3 to 4 years old. Not sure how old your goats
are. Or how old you are? 
Your dad may want to see if the goats
are going to work out before he lets you 
invest money in something that you are not
ready for. You are going into a winter. You may
need some of your money for???

Are you asking for too much too fast?
Ask him for the packsaddle kit only.
That way you will be kinda making half of
it yourself. Plus you can see how it is made.
Like a pattern.

Since you have the money. Can you get a 
Post office money order? And order the old
fashioned way. By mail. LOL


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am 18. i don't want a credit card = i can't buy it myself. one of my goats is almost three and i have been researching a long time. i am not going to give up on this. i offered to pay half and he pay half since he didn't give me a birthday or graduation present (and that was in may! :x ). all he had to do was pay half using his card and i would give him the $ for my half. no mr. cheap-o is such a terd!!! GRRR! :evil:


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

The economy saddle kit is only $48 plus shipping.

http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4
Just save for what ever you do not have and send a US postal money order. It is winter time so you won't be packing much
right now.

I will not say your dad is cheap. I am sure he has his reasons.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

Where did you get the crazy idea that you need a credit card to order stuff? 

What you need is to know how much the item costs, and how much S&H costs. Then you send them a money order. If you call them, they can fix you up w/an order form (which is probably in one of their catalogs) and the amount that you need for a check.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

really? :shock: cool!


----------

